# can't download kde or gnome

## yeke

I have a fully installed linux and am trying to install a desktop environment.

if i type:

emerge kdebase

there is a message saying:

connection failure: temparory failure of name resolution

the same happens with:

emerge kdebase-startkde

emerge gnome

emerge gnome-light

I can access internet via links.

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *yeke wrote:*   

> I have a fully installed linux

 

you dont.

check your network configuration, thats what the error says.

/etc/conf.d/net is a good place to start.

are you able to PING addresses outside your local LAN?Last edited by SoylentGreen on Sun Apr 30, 2006 3:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## olger901

1. Make sure NIC is configured properly and is up and running

2. Make sure you set your IP settings correctly.

----------

## yeke

I completely did the network configuration over, once with dhcp and once with manual configuration.

I still get the same error message... ( and I did do rc-update before trying )

----------

## SoylentGreen

question  remains:

are you able to PING addresses outside your local LAN?

if you dont answer this one, we are not able to know if this is just a problem with nameresolution (/etc/resolv.conf) or with your network in general.

----------

## yeke

I can surf freely using links so I guess I can ping to somewhere out of my network

----------

## yeke

ping to router works (192.168.2.1) and ping to an internet site works to (www.gentoo.org)

----------

## Maedhros

Moved from Desktop Environments to Networking & Security.

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *yeke wrote:*   

> I can surf freely using links so I guess I can ping to somewhere out of my network

 

OK, did you try different mirrors in make.conf?

----------

## yeke

with the command "emerge kdebase-startkde"

It searches many sites containing the file, all sites have the same error

----------

## mutlu_inek

Did you check what SoylenGreen wrote?

Otherwise it seems your portage information is outdated. Do

```
emerge --sync
```

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *yeke wrote:*   

> with the command "emerge kdebase-startkde"
> 
> It searches many sites containing the file, all sites have the same error

 

hmm, i dont have the splitebuilds installed, but:

```

hds ~ # emerge -Dv --fetchonly kdebase-startkde

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 19) kde-base/ksmserver-3.5.2 to /

>>> Previously fetched file: kdebase-3.5.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-)

>>> Previously fetched file: kdebase-3.5.2.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-)

>>> Previously fetched file: kdebase-3.5.2.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-)

>>> Previously fetched file: kdebase-3.5.2.tar.bz2 size ;-)

>>> checking ebuild checksums

>>> checking auxfile checksums

>>> checking miscfile checksums

>>> checking distfiles checksums

>>> Emerging (2 of 19) kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.0 to /

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/kdebase-3.5.0.tar.bz2

--18:20:07--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/kdebase-3.5.0.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/kdebase-3.5.0.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »distfiles.gentoo.org«.... 64.50.238.52, 156.56.247.195, 216.165.129.135, ...

Verbindungsaufbau zu distfiles.gentoo.org|64.50.238.52|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 206 Partial Content

Länge: 23.233.185 (22M), 22.415.556 (21M) sind noch übrig [application/x-tar]

20% [++++==================>                                                                                           ] 4.862.238    655.14K/s    ETA 00:31

```

are you able to fetch "ksmserver"? and, wich KDE VERSION is that?

----------

## yeke

with the command "emerge --sync" I have the same error (temporary failure in name resolution)

----------

## yeke

forgot to tell (it might help), the error message also contained "rsync error error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(8 :Cool: 

----------

## SoylentGreen

did you setup a firewall, and that one is blocking the rsync port?

----------

## mutlu_inek

I am guessing blindly here: emerge might not use the dns servers that you have defined in /etc/resolv.conf.

What are the entries in /etc/resolv.conf?

Does

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

 help?

Can you ping the servers given under "GENTOO_MIRRORS" in /etc/make.conf?

Can you please post the output of 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## yeke

actually, I wouldn't know how to copy and paste something, since I normally don't use links and I can't click right do choose copy, since I'm still working on the installation cd ( non-stop for 10 hours ).

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *yeke wrote:*   

> actually, I wouldn't know how to copy and paste something, since I normally don't use links and I can't click right do choose copy, since I'm still working on the installation cd ( non-stop for 10 hours ).

 

wait a minute here.. does that mean you are still on the installation CD and chrooted in your new environment?

if so, boot your new system! you are not supposed to emerge kde / whatever GUIs anyway from the chroot. (well, it should work, though..)Last edited by SoylentGreen on Sun Apr 30, 2006 5:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yeke

since I can't use links on my hdd, I have to use the installation disc to ask questions

----------

## yeke

I'll try it by hdd, be right back

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *yeke wrote:*   

> since I can't use links on my hdd, I have to use the installation disc to ask questions

 

doode, i am getting angry now, really   :Twisted Evil: 

so you cant use links from your installation, but are using links booting the livecd, is this correct?

please clarify if your new installed system is able to PING outside !!

----------

## yeke

I can use links on the installation cd, not on the hdd

I can ping on the installation cd, not on the hdd (not to router neiter to websites)

When booting by the hdd, I get an error message saying: netmount did not start

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *yeke wrote:*   

> I can use links on the installation cd, not on the hdd
> 
> I can ping on the installation cd, not on the hdd (not to router neiter to websites)
> 
> When booting by the hdd, I get an error message saying: netmount did not start

 

well, you waisted ~120 minutes explaining this to us.

i asked: "are you able to PING addresses outside your local LAN?" and i was of course (!!) not talking the installationcd.

my oh my - i have to open yet another beer about this one   :Laughing: 

fix the following:

a) you load the correct networkdriver destinated to your NIC (modprobe or compiled in your kernel)

b) adjust your /etc/conf.d/net accordingly to your desire

c) have your /etc/resolv.conf correctly.

try to fix those steps, in the order a, b ,c.

----------

## yeke

OK, guess I found the problem...

both files are empty...

so could you PLEASE tell me what has to be in those files....

----------

## Maedhros

You'll need to copy /etc/conf.d/net.example to /etc/conf.d/net and edit it to suit your network. If you're using DHCP you won't need to set up your /etc/resolv.conf file as that will be set up automatically.

If you're not using DHCP, your /etc/resolv.conf file needs to contain a line like so, where the IP address is the address of your nameserver, or maybe your router:

```
nameserver 192.168.1.1
```

----------

## yeke

that works on the installation cd, when booting by hdd, eth1 doesn't loadm only lo (or something like that)

how can I configure my computer to use eth1 instead of lo

----------

## Maedhros

Ah, in that case you also need the driver for your ethernet card. This post, and in fact the rest of the thread should help:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2381901.html#2381901

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *yeke wrote:*   

> that works on the installation cd, when booting by hdd, eth1 doesn't loadm only lo (or something like that)
> 
> how can I configure my computer to use eth1 instead of lo

 

eth1? you are actually haveing two networkcards?

otherwise it should be eth0..  lo is actually just a symlink to eth0   :Shocked: 

----------

## yeke

I don't have 2 networkcards, but I have a 1394 port, only eth1 works, I can't connect via eth0 so I think eth1 is my ethernet port and eth0 the 1394.

my system only boots eth0, it fails to load 8139too (from the other thread)

How can I get my eth1 booted, because when using rc-update (rc-update add net.eth1 default) it can't find eth1, only eth0 and I did configure eth1 in the /etc/conf.d/net file...

----------

## mutlu_inek

Are you aware of the fact that the stuff you do when booted into the installation CD has NO effect on your harddisk installed gentoo? Everything we advise you to to (whether it is installing something, changing files or ping'ing some servers) should be done in the hdd gentoo!

Questions:

We still don't know what your /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/resolv.conf files look like... could you please post their content?

Did you install your network card correctly? Did you compile it into the kernel?

What does "ls /etc/init.d/net.*" return?

What is the output of "lsmod", "lspci" and "ifconfig eth0 up && ifconfig eth1 up && ifconfig" (you have to be root)?

----------

## SoylentGreen

 *yeke wrote:*   

> I don't have 2 networkcards, but I have a 1394 port, only eth1 works.

 

i am aware about this problem (using 1394 card (firewire) as well).

in your kernel config, disable:

```

Ethernet over 1394

```

----------

